# Large ring defender?



## Internal14 (Jan 21, 2004)

So, anyone running three chainrings AND a bashgaurd? 

Who makes such a beast? 

Thanks in advance.:thumbsup:


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

A while back, they made Rock Rings. These did exactly what you want.

Most likely they are going to be five bolt 110mm, but they did make some 74mm sizes also.

As for current companies making three chainring bash guards, I don't recall seeing any, but they may exist. Possibly QBP still has their "Tooth Fairy", E Thirteen I don't think they do.

You may need to fire up Autocad, design it then have it built.

Best of luck with it.

PK


----------



## Gilarider (Jul 13, 2009)

Race Face had a 1/4 bash for the big ring. Not sure if you could still find one. Cost more than a full bash.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

PMK said:


> A while back, they made Rock Rings. These did exactly what you want.












E-13


----------



## ebnelson (Oct 30, 2006)

Mountain Racing Products home of MRP, White Brothers, Kreitler, Tamer, and Power Grips | XCG


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

ebnelson said:


> Mountain Racing Products home of MRP, White Brothers, Kreitler, Tamer, and Power Grips | XCG


That would work great if your tandem has the international standard for chain guides. From experience of trying to let the clamping force of the bottom bracket hold a chain guide from moving, it did not work and slipped. A bash guard clamped solely by the bb would slip also.

PK


----------

